# Lady at the Vets



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So, We had to have Lady at the Vet's this morning. She had been licking her bum alot. but just the last two days. We were afraid that she had worms, we tried to clean out her anal glands....but not too much came out...so we had her at the vets first thing this morning because with how much she was licking she didn't sleep last night...we had even put a baby onesie on her, and she was licking right through it. 

so off to the vets....her anal glands were SO packed....well just the left one, that the HERE IS THE NASTY PART IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH STOP READING! the consistency of what came out of her was like tooth paste, brown and disgusting, and then a little bit of blood too. my poor girl. she now had to have her bum shaved, she was all cleaned out by the vet, given anti-inflammatory via a needle, she has been given more pain killers/anti-inflammatorys, and we also have to have her on antibiotics for the next few weeks.....goodness my poor dog...she doesn't get a break when it comes to bum issues.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Lady, I hope she feels better very soon. X


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh sounds nasty - I bet she will be feeling the better of her clean-out though Poor wee Lady.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope she is feeling better, hubby is at home with her....she has to wear the cone of shame too...as long as she keeps licking it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear  poor Lady. Hope she gets better soon. :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys!! I will give her a cuddle from you when I get home to her.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor girl!  I hope she feels better soon and can loose the cone. And that her fur grows back in fast! I hope they didn't have to shave too much off.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol her bum looks funny when she wags her tail....but since her tail is short it is hidden if not wagging it...lol. 
hoping she feels better and can lose the cone tonight.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Feel beter soon Lady xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhh poor lady, Izzy sends a lick, and hope this doesn't happen to her x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless poor lady,hope she makes a speedy recovery,that mustve been so uncomfortable for her.my friends cockapoo coco has terrible anal gland problems too. xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poor Lady, hope it gets better soon. Give her big kiss and :hug: from us.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a bummer...sorry , poor Lady hope she's feeling a little brighter now x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't wait to get home from work and give her a cuddle! Hubby just called and said she was lying on her back asleep having a good dream. I am hopeful when I get home we will be able to lose the cone.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh , poor lady  hope she's more comfortable now x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Lady. Hope she's felling better now. x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor Lady  Unfortunately Oakley suffers frequently from blocked glands & has them emptied regularly. He shows no signs of scooting or licking so we just take him to the vet every month as they warned us that the glands could get impacted & infected As you say not a nice thing for Lady to go through. Sending huge {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} from me & Oakley XXX


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor thing. Hope she's feeling a bit better now x 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Lady. I bet she feels a whole lot more comfortable. 
Be glad you had the sense to sort it out, my friend ignored her scooting Schnauzer and the anal gland ruptured  Fortunately the dog is fine now, but was rather sorry for herself.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Mo ... I was not smiling at my laptop reading this thread ... ahh lovely Lady  at least she is all cleared out which will feel so much more comfortable. 

Sending you and Lady a gentle cudldle ...


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

ouch, poor Lady, sounds absolutely horrible, I hope she is alot better now. 

Anal Glands eh? Just another thing I've learnt about recently....nice.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is definetly my normal happy girl....I do think it is still bothering her as we have had to leave the cone on....she keeps trying to lick her bum....so it must still be bothering her a bit...but she has just had her second pain killer and third antibiotic, so hoping that by tonight we can lose the silly cone....he did quite a number on her gorgeous coat tho. he trimmed way more off on the right than the left, she is a little lopsided looking....but as long as she feels better, i don't care.
Thank you for all of the well wishes everyone! Lady and I appreciate it!


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

my westie used to get it alot. sorry to badger you, but what do you feed her and what consistancy are her poos!!!??? i know its a bit horrid, but if her food doesnt agree with her, and her poos are soft, then her anal glands wont be self emptying, as they should. i swear by natural instincts now, and have cut all wheat based products out of my dogs diets xxx hope she continues to improve xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I just saw this thread now…poor Lady  I am glad to hear that the vet is fixing her up though. We hope that she is back to 100% real soon!

xo Krysten and Scarlett


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor Lady! Hope she's feeling much better by now!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Snuggles for Lady from Cara and I. Hope her little wiggly poorly poo bum gets better soon xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys! she seems much much better now...poos are nice and firmed up...tho likely thanks to the antibiotics.

@lisavonh 
I am in Canada so natural instincts is not an option. Right now she is on a fresh food. Kibble was our nemisis. we had tried everything from Royal Canin, to Buffalo, Wilderness, and of course Orijen, We have been battling colitis with her on and off since she was little. without changing anything in her diet her poos range from well formed and dry to completely lose. it is a mystery to us most of the time as to what is going on with her tummy, and she is always well in personality and energy. so just not sure.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to know Lady is feeling better in the botty region  .... ouch sore bott .. not nice


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Her trimming that the vet did however is AWFUL!!! she is almost bald all around her butt.

I need to trim the hair around it shorter so that it is not all so drastic.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok a bad botty trim is not a good look for the lovely Lady .. get it sorted Mo  even it out a bit .... anyway who looks at her bott when she has such a pretty face ...oh and those eye lashes to die for


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! we were at Niagara Falls on the weekend, and people were stopping us asking about her eyelashes! we are getting closer to that world record for longest eyelashes....they just keep growing....and never tangle or anything.....my husband is determined to beat the record.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> LOL! we were at Niagara Falls on the weekend, and people were stopping us asking about her eyelashes! we are getting closer to that world record for longest eyelashes....they just keep growing....and never tangle or anything.....my husband is determined to beat the record.


What is the record??? Don't tell me you have been searching Guinness world records??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol....last I checked 13 cm...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/2000/longest-eyelashes-on-a-dog


link to the record holder.....awful name for a dog tho....(if you know anything about body piercing)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/2000/longest-eyelashes-on-a-dog
> 
> 
> link to the record holder.....awful name for a dog tho....(if you know anything about body piercing)



Oh is the dog called Prince Albert?? Poor thing  
I can't believe you have actually checked out the world record,so funny! I would be so proud to have a world record holder and a virtual poo friend!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes the dog is called Prince Albert! lol....poor pooch!

Well Hubby is determined to break the reccord...I will have to give her a measure, I am sure we are at least at 11cm....so probably another year to go. lol.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes a cockapoo in the Guinness book of records.. hey and not any old cockapoo .. the Lovely Lady .. do it Mo .. please pretty please .. I would be so proud to say I virtual know the cockapoo with the longest eye lashes  wow it would be so cool ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there something with log eye lashes on dogs in Canada???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! Must be in the water! lol


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad Lady is ok. Poor girl. Olive always has bum issues too. In fact reading this is freaking me out because she's been dragging her butt a lot lately.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Go get her anal glands cleaned....even just call a groomer to ask if they can do it.


----------

